# Tp177b



## christian1103 (28 Mai 2010)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben um einen Pegel anzuzeigen. Also im Programm selbst wird nur eine Analogwertverarbeitung gemacht. Diesen Real-Wert habe ich dann in ein MD geschrieben und in einem DB abgelegt. In WinCC Flexible habe ich danach die Grafik erstellt und beide Programme ineinander integriert. Über Ethernet läuft alles soweit, nur das die Daten vom Pegel nicht angezeigt werden. Was mache ich falsch? Habe es mit einer csv Datei probiert ohne Erfolg. Als Variable hat WinCC den Db1.DBD0 auch erkannt. WinCC schreibt mir jetzt also WinCC.MW20, aber ich hebe keine Zahlenwerte, noch eine Grafik. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen Viele Dank im voraus.
Gruß


----------



## netmaster (29 Mai 2010)

Was zeigt er den im E/A Feld an?
Steht in dem jeweiligen DB in der SPS der richtige Wert drin --> Variablentabelle


----------



## christian1103 (30 Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank erst einmal für die Antwort. Im E/A Feld steht #######. Im DB kann ich den Wert auslesen, den ich im PLCSim einstelle. Also z.B. 700,05. Dieser steht dann auch im DB onlinemäßig drin. Variablentabelle habe ich nicht. Wie kann ich diese denn einrichten? War es dieses VAT? Ist schon etwas länger her, wo ich das mal hatte. Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## netmaster (30 Mai 2010)

Wenn ##### drin stehen bedeutet das du keine Verbindung zwischen Touchpanel zu CPU hast.
Deinen letzten Post zufolge gehe ich davon aus das du PLCSIM verwendest und die PC Runtime startest?


----------



## christian1103 (30 Mai 2010)

Richtig. Das Panel selber habe ich aber auch da. Nur zum testen der Funktion wollte ich es über die Runtime probieren.


----------



## Paule (30 Mai 2010)

christian1103 schrieb:


> Richtig. Das Panel selber habe ich aber auch da. Nur zum testen der Funktion wollte ich es über die Runtime probieren.


Das geht schon auch ohne Panel nur mit PLCSIM und der Runtime.
Du musst nur im PLCSIM die gleiche Schnittstelle anwählen wie in dem Panel und im NetPro eingestellt ist.


----------



## Günni1977 (30 Mai 2010)

netmaster schrieb:


> Wenn ##### drin stehen bedeutet das du keine Verbindung zwischen Touchpanel zu CPU hast.
> Deinen letzten Post zufolge gehe ich davon aus das du PLCSIM verwendest und die PC Runtime startest?


bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber die ##### kommen glaub ich auch, wenn das Feld für den Wert zu klein ist.
am besten mal ein Meldefenster mit den Systemmeldungen anzeigen lassen, dann siehst du, ob eine Verbindung aufgebaut wurde oder nicht


----------



## christian1103 (30 Mai 2010)

Bei der Verbindung muss also zwischen PLCSIm und Runtime dasselbe stehen. PLCSIM ist bei mir NUR MPI. Kann überhaupt kein Ethernet einstellen. Zwischen TP und PC ist Ethernet. Habe auch USB auf MPI als Verbindung probiert, dabei war das Problem, daß das Tp "Rauchzeichen" gab.


----------



## Paule (30 Mai 2010)

christian1103 schrieb:


> Bei der Verbindung muss also zwischen PLCSIm und Runtime dasselbe stehen. PLCSIM ist bei mir NUR MPI. Kann überhaupt kein Ethernet einstellen. Zwischen TP und PC ist Ethernet. Habe auch USB auf MPI als Verbindung probiert, dabei war das Problem, daß das Tp "Rauchzeichen" gab.


Ich glaube PLCSIM kann Ethernet erst seit den letzten zwei Versionen.
Wenn es bei Dir nicht geht, stelle doch zum Testen einfach alles auf MPI oder DP um.
Wenn an den folgenden Stellen die gleichen Einstellungen eingestellt wurden sollte es funktionieren:

- Simatic Manager > Extras > Schnittstelle
- PLCSIM
- NetPro (eventuell mal speichern & übersetzen und übertragen)
- WinCCFlex > Kommunikation > Verbindungen


----------



## christian1103 (30 Mai 2010)

also mit MPI funktioniert es wunderbar. Mein Problem bei Ethernet ist folgendes. Vielleicht mache ich dort ein Fehler. Ich habe eine LAN Verbindung eingerichtet und diese mit der IP 150.150.150.10 und der Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0 versehen. Das TP hat die IP 150.150.150.31 und dieselbe Subnetzmaske. Die IP des PC lautet 150.150.150.30 und wieder dieselbe Subnetzmaske. Beim anoingen habe ich die Verbindung, nur beim Datenabgleich geht es nicht. Wenn ich das ganze mit MPI laufen lasse, wie muss ich denn dann die 4 Dip's hinten einstellen?


----------



## Paule (30 Mai 2010)

Aber Du sagst ja dass Du Ethernet nicht bei PLCSIM einstellen kannst, dann geht es natürlich nicht. 
Von der Adressierung schaut es in Ordnung aus.
Welche Version von PLCSILM hast Du denn?
Die DIP-Schalter stehen Standardmäßig auf MPI/DP und brauchen in der Regel nicht geändert werden.
Willst Du denn jetzt simulieren oder mit einem echten TP und mit einer echten CPU arbeiten?


----------



## christian1103 (31 Mai 2010)

ich habe einen echten TP angeschlossen. Habe nur meine Funktionen vorher testen wollen. Aber wie gesagt mit MPI geht es ja. Wenn die Adressierung stimmt, dann versteh ich es nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich es denn mal mit einer echten CPU probieren.


----------

